
Microsoft Click-to-Run - bogidon
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj219427.aspx
======
PaulHoule
This reminds me of the time that the disk got filled up on my Mac Mini
(running Windows) because "click-to-run" generated 20GB of log messages...

